

	 Every Gmail Message You Send Will Now Be Protected by Encryption - vmarsy
http://gizmodo.com/every-single-gmail-message-you-send-will-now-be-encrypt-1548130115

======
zaroth
Title is wrong. Actually, clicking that "Send" button is the one thing left
which can get your email sent over the wire and stored in clear text.

That is, of course, when the email is sent via SMTP to the destination server.

